# Coconut milk, hemp milk for an almost 10 month old ok?



## Mandomami (May 25, 2006)

Hi just getting more opinions on giving my baby girl coconut milk. She's almost 10 months and I leave her at sitter for 4 hours with food and 1 bottle of breastmilk.Want to stop pumping. At this age the amount of times I nurse her should be enough for her as I only work party-time.

Just exploring what type of milk to give her.

Cow's milk not an option. Both my other children and myself have dairy allergies.


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

I would think that at that age if she's eating solids and it's only 4 hours you might be able to get away with no milk at all.

I don't know enough about the different options to give an opinion on any of them but I'm sure someone else will have useful info for you.


----------



## Mandomami (May 25, 2006)

Thanks...She doesnt need it nutritionally since I nurse her when with her and she's on solids. Its more of a comfort thing with the bottle and milk when I'm away..

thanks for the input.


----------



## ladylukk (Aug 31, 2011)

I BF'd and then switched my son over to coconut milk at about 10months. He didn't have any problems with it! I would say go for it.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## element2012 (Jun 13, 2011)

I saw a chart online, and I will try to go back and find it, that showed hemp milk to be the best dairy free milk for littles, for what it's worth. My DD is almost 13 months and still nurses like a fiend but when I drop her with my MIL I leave her with a sippy of water and a sippy of hemp milk. She drinks neither, lol!


----------



## adalau (Apr 12, 2012)

There is no substitute milk that is adequately nutritious to replace breastmilk. If you are going to offer other "milks" for a comfort or nap time bottle don't view it as nutrition and definitely DON'T replace 4 ounces of breastmilk with 4 ounces of coconut/hemp/almond/soy or anything else. ALL fake milks carry a warning about not being used as infant formulas because nutritionally they are not meant to replace breastmilk or even formula. We don't do processed foods & we don't do dairy either (due to allergy). We don't drink non-dairy milks. We might occasionally use some in a smoothie or a recipe, but unless they're homemade they're really not a nutritious drink. Read the ingredients of most non-dairy milks, it can be disturbing. The additives in most of them make them no longer a healthy option.

So I know pumping is horrible, but I actually would strongly encourage you to keep at it for as long as you're able if you still want her to get a bottle. Maybe just try to pump more on the weekends or in the morning if you can't manage it while you're at work. Maybe try to slowly start cutting back on how much you're sending with her too. Or start trying to phase out the bottle all together. Otherwise, you might think about what other nutritious fluids you could offer instead. I have left my older baby with an ounce of nettle tea or homemade bone broth in a cup. She might even be content with water in the bottle if it's just the sucking that she needs.

Hope that is helpful. No judgement whatsoever, just want to make sure you have enough info to make an informed choice. I'm sure you already know this, but nutritionally nothing can touch breastmilk!


----------



## squeakymom (Aug 24, 2010)

Hi we found multiple home made formulas on the net . We liked one approved by a natural health doctor. We ended up just doing a simple one for an older baby of 16:19 oz of goat milk and filtered water and then add backstap mollassas (1 Tbsp) for iron and sweet taste. Goat milk i naturally homoganized so it's less processed. My child loved it when I couldn't produce enough. I exclusively pumped for 14 months and he did well on the combo. It looks like a light coffee but my son enjoyed it , maybe your child will too.


----------



## swede (Nov 21, 2010)

Also, getting sugars, others than those in breast milk, through a bottle, can be harmful to baby's teeth. I would not give anything other than water if you can't pump, in a bottle.


----------



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

why do you have to even give her any milk replacement. she will be fine with water and other solid foods. i am sure she will nurse like a champ.


----------



## sunnygir1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meemee*
> 
> why do you have to even give her any milk replacement. she will be fine with water and other solid foods. i am sure she will nurse like a champ.


I agree. If you think she is fine to go 4 hours without breastfeeding (which I would think she can now or soon), then just offer water and solid foods. If she absolutely needs a bottle for comfort, maybe you could start diluting the milk in the bottle gradually until it's just water. Nothing wrong with a 10 month old drinking water for a few hours and breastfeeding the rest of the day.


----------



## Mandomami (May 25, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adalau*
> 
> There is no substitute milk that is adequately nutritious to replace breastmilk. If you are going to offer other "milks" for a comfort or nap time bottle don't view it as nutrition and definitely DON'T replace 4 ounces of breastmilk with 4 ounces of coconut/hemp/almond/soy or anything else. ALL fake milks carry a warning about not being used as infant formulas because nutritionally they are not meant to replace breastmilk or even formula. We don't do processed foods & we don't do dairy either (due to allergy). We don't drink non-dairy milks. We might occasionally use some in a smoothie or a recipe, but unless they're homemade they're really not a nutritious drink. Read the ingredients of most non-dairy milks, it can be disturbing. The additives in most of them make them no longer a healthy option.
> 
> ...


I appreciate the info and already knew everything you said but i have 2 other children that each have multiple activities. I have 1 day a week that I am not drivibg tgrm around and is usually dedicated to woeking in school projects with my 3rd grader. I am still pumping but I only get about 2-3ounces to which I add 2-4 ounces of hemo milk. I also nurse her 3-5 times a day so I feel with the advice of other mamas and my own experience that I am doing what's best for my family and I'm not stressing the low milk supply when I pump anymore. Luckily my lil 10 month old today baby is a great eater and loves her homemade baby food! ;-)

Thank you all for your advice!!


----------



## Mandomami (May 25, 2006)

Just read some other comments. ...thanks again for the advice!!! Love to all you helpful mamas!!!


----------

